# Raidgehäuse gesucht



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. November 2015)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Raidgehäuse mit Ethernetanschluss.
Den restlichen NAS Kram wie FTP brauche ich eigentlich nicht.
Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung was da was taugt?

Muss ein neues Gehäuse kaufen nachdem der Controller in der Lacie 2Big den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Grüße


----------

